# Take Care



## guixe13

Hi everybody!! Hi Japan!

I like very much this language and its graphics!

I'm here because i've got a Japanese friend and I'd want to write back a letter replying with some words in Japanese.. like xxx, xxx, xxx and *take care!*

Moderator note:
Other three are in separate threads.

May you write me each words with its meaning separated?

Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## Aoyama

*take care* could be : 
ogenki de （お元気で）　or ki　otsukete[ne] （気お付けて[ね]）


----------



## Cereth

ki wo tsukete menas simply take care
and when you want to say Take care (because the person was sick or something) you can also say "Odaiji ni! 

=^.^=


----------



## urmaniac13

Okay, I signed up as an English/Italian speaker, but I do know a little of this language as well in fact...

Above answers are pretty correct to transcend the meaning, but a little on a formal side if you are corresponding with a "friend".
(Note that they often stick "o" at the beginning of the word to make the word extra formal and polite.)

Also "(o)kiotsuke-te" means rather like "be careful", though I think they will get what you mean.

The closest equivalent in a colloquial form would be "genki de ne", though it is often used for "adios para siempre"...

you can also say, something like "see ya/hasta luego", which is "jah-ne" or "mata-ne"(until next time), instead of "sayonara", again a little too serious of a word between friends.


----------



## Flaminius

Aoyama said:


> *take care* could be :
> ogenki de （お元気で）　or ki　otsukete[ne] （気お付けて[ね]）


I believe this is a typo but,

ki-o tukete-ne
気をつけてね
where -o is the accusative marker, not honorification prefix.

気をつけてね and 元気でね are  Japanese equivalents of "take care" but with connotations that make me void them in casual greetings such as ones in Internet exchanges.  The former is literally "please be attentive/mindful" and often said when the speaker knows what the hearer is going to do after parting with him.  The latter implies that the interloqutors are not likely to see each other for a (subjectively) long time.

お大事に:
This is also "take care" but implies the hearer is sick and has to take special care for her health.  I don't use this expression unless I know the hearer has gotten a cold or something.


----------



## Aoyama

> I believe this is a typo


Right ...


----------



## breezeofwater

Hello all,

I have no knowledge of Japanese at all but also would like to say to a freind "Take care of yourself".
Are the options below also correct? What is the difference between both? Can you please provide a litteral translation?

Domo arigato! 
BW

*Okarada o taisetsu ni. 
お体を大切に。 
*Please take care of yourself. 

*Douzo ogenki de. 
どうぞお元気で。 
*Take care of yourself.


----------



## Aoyama

All of the above are correct.
お体を大切に might imply that the person was/is ill (not _sine qua non_ but probable) and that you are wishing him/her to recover.
どうぞお元気で is more neutral and will work in any casual circumstance. お元気で alone will also work, casually (adding どうぞ is more polite but can be avoided among friends).

お体を大切に = be careful about your body = take care of your health (that is what a doctor will tell you, usually)
どうぞお元気で = please be "active"


----------



## breezeofwater

Aoyama said:


> All of the above are correct.
> お体を大切に might imply that the person was/is ill (not _sine qua non_ but probable) and that you are wishing him/her to recover.
> どうぞお元気で is more neutral and will work in any casual circumstance. お元気で alone will also work, casually (adding どうぞ is more polite but can be avoided among friends).
> 
> お体を大切に = be careful about your body = take care of your health (that is what a doctor will tell you, usually)
> どうぞお元気で = please be "active"


Dear Aoyama,
Thank you so much for having taken the time to answer! 
I'll pick どうぞお元気で "Please be "active"; it seems to be more adequate. 
Domo arigato and take care! 
BW


----------



## Aoyama

お体に気をつけてくださいね may be better, softer and more _feminine_ ...


----------

